# EOS R Compatibility question



## Maru (Jul 12, 2020)

Hello Seniors

Kindly guide on below questions..

1> does ef 1.4x or 2x extenders works on top of EOS-R with its EF converter?

2> if above is Yes, then can I use this or any other extender with Sigma 70-200mm on EOS-R

Thanks for all guidance. Am trying to figure out if I can get EOsR based pn above feedback 

Thanks
Maru


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 13, 2020)

The Extenders attach to the lens, and then the EF to RF adapter connects the extender to the camera. They work fine with my Canon lenses. Just connect it to your lens like usual and put the adapter on to make it fit the camera.


----------



## Maru (Jul 13, 2020)

Any idea of Extender with 3rd part lens!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 13, 2020)

Sigma lists its lenses that are compatible, or need a firmware update. They will work even better then on a DSLR, the EOS R focuses at f/11, so you could use a f/5.6 lens with a 2X TC. Problems with inaccurate autofocus basically go away.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 13, 2020)

I had my R out last night with my 100-400L. I was hoping to see the comet. Unfortunately, it was overcast. I can autofocus on a star at 400mm, but its best to turn AF off for that situation. If its clear tonight, I'll try again.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 13, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I had my R out last night with my 100-400L. I was hoping to see the comet. Unfortunately, it was overcast. I can autofocus on a star at 400mm, but its best to turn AF off for that situation. If its clear tonight, I'll try again.


It was overcast just in the North - Western part of the sky last evening, just where the comet should have been. I'll be watching again tonight. The forecast is for clear weather in the evening.


----------



## Maru (Jul 13, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> It was overcast just in the North - Western part of the sky last evening, just where the comet should have been. I'll be watching again tonight. The forecast is for clear weather in the evening.


Overall how you feel abt 100-400..is it good? This is tough for portrait rt..not being constant apareture


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 13, 2020)

Maru said:


> Overall how you feel abt 100-400..is it good? This is tough for portrait rt..not being constant apareture


Its not for portraits. A 85mm f/2 or f/1.2 is the best, you don't need a TC.


----------



## Maru (Jul 13, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Its not for portraits. A 85mm f/2 or f/1.2 is the best, you don't need a TC.


Yeah i do portrait and landscape...i have 2470mkii so trying to decide if i get one 85mm or 70-200 of sigma/tamron as i have nothing beyond 70mm


----------

